# Small log in Grape



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*Thanks for the beta man. I was disappointed I couldn't hit it Wednesday but congrats. I sure hope it runs again, but based on what I've seen from previous years it didn't look promising. Is there still a lot of snowpack above Westcliffe? I didn't think there was...*


----------

